

ReadWriteWeb acquired by SAY Media (ex-Six Apart/ Videoegg) - speedracr
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/say-media-acquires-tech-blog-readwriteweb-137099

======
slamdunc
Here's an intro and the SAY PR:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/readwriteweb_acquired_b...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/readwriteweb_acquired_by_say_media.php)

------
randall
Assuming since the link is "access denied" that they didn't want us to see it
yet.

Congrats to Marshall and the RWW crew!

------
speedracr
"The financial terms were not disclosed", in case you're wondering.

------
dhaivatpandya
:C

